# Has it really come to this??



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

I had a contractor of mine call to see how things were going. Asked how busy I was. Told him I was on a job at the time. We are pretty good friends and from a smaller town where most everyone knows or knows of each other. Anyway, I told him a was on another GC's job. Turns out it was one he had bid on. The two GC's are friends. My friend said that he declined to even bid the job because of the lady's attitude. 

She had explained some things to him that she wanted to have done. After hearing her requests, my GC friend told some things that could not be done. Either because of code or structural conditions. She told him this........AND I QUOTE..................

I KNOW HOW THE ECONOMY IS RIGHT NOW AND YOU NEED THIS JOB!! YOU HAVE TO TAKE IT!! YOU NEED THE MONEY!!!


Of course, he didn't take the job. But the more I thought about it, I was like, really? Is that what ppl. think? Really?

I don't know about you guys, but, I'd be damned if I worked for that lady OR any like her. Crazy!!! 

Have you guys ran across **** like this in your neck of the woods?


----------



## rockdaddy (Jul 2, 2009)

I decide who I work for. Period.


----------



## vandy (Apr 28, 2010)

you should wait until a job/ customer like that gets underway and then sick the building inspector on her.

people are so ignorant.


----------



## mudslingerdrywall (Jun 1, 2010)

rockdaddy said:


> I decide who I work for. Period.


 agreed. that's why i am self employed


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

That's when I break out, "gee I'm really too busy..." We all know to be code for "not achance in hell".


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

The first business partner I had came up with a great one ; when we were looking at a job like this ,if one of us felt uncomfortable we would say' hey,wanna eat at Mickey D,s today' ;that was are way of saying----F-off.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

f um all lets ge some mickey d's


----------

